# Sand vs Gravel



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I am making plans for a 29/37 gallon FW tank that will become a new addition to my "collection." I've become interested in using sand instead of gravel for a more tropical theme. I know it's possible, but what are some of the pros and cons of both? Does sand get dirty easier than gravel at all? I've found some advice on cleaning sand with a gravel vac and not letting it settle and compact, but are there any things that I should know about using sand?

Moreover, how much of each should be used (in terms if inches, when spread evenly) of each?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*sand*

Since sand is so dense, and settles so closely together , as opposed to gravel, anerobic pockets develop quicker. if you aren't planting the tank, keep the depth around 1 inch and you should have no problems. I have planted tanks set up with sand, though and have had no anerobic problems.


----------



## Bristle nose (Nov 10, 2006)

Some fish like sand better than gravel because it is easier for them to look for in it and other fish like to bury them selves in it. If your not going to have any plants in it then put about 1cm, just enough to cover the bottom of the tank (the less the better).


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention there will be plants.

As long as I get something with relatively large grains, it shouldn't cause filtration problems should it?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Once the sand is settled, it shouldn't cause any filtration problems.
You do need the keep the sand 'kicked up' - either by weekly gravel vac (some sand will come out, just dump out the water and put the sand back in), or with malaysian trumpet snails, or with like a wooden chopstick, just stir it around.

You shouldn't keep certain fish in sand, like cories, their little barbles can get damaged by the sharp sand and get infected.

Also, I wouldn't keep any mucky fish in your tank, such as pleccos, which are poop machines!! On sand, the fish poop shows up much, much more.

Other than that - an inch or two is sufficient for most plants. I have 1.5" and it seems to be doing okay.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

What about the amount for gravel?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

About the same, 1-2 inches


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

Great, thanks for all of the info everyone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

my tanks I've setup in a manner which allows more easily netting a fish or tearing down a tank comepletely.

The normal substrate is pool sand and I also have access to black sandblasting material. no real preference there.

Plants are in a clay pot containing Laterite or Flourite. Most of my plants are rooted; Vals or Swords. The potted plant can be simply lifted from the tank as the need arises and given a temporary home in a walmart plastic tub. Otherwise you find yourself tearing mature plants out by the roots and worse because all my tanks have eggcrate.

for the slow growing JavaFern and Anubias, thet are attached to sinker driftwood and once again simply lifted from the tank.

under no circumstances do I plant directly in the substrate.


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

Isn't it true that an aquarium with sand is harder to clean? I am not very familiar with how this goes, but if you can help me clarify this stuff I will be very glad. And one more thing when sand is used is there some type of treatment for that or cleaning agent?


----------

